# Prolapsed Cloaca



## Boolove (Mar 1, 2012)

So Boo has had some chronic egg laying problems in the past month, and this morning I woke up to a bloody bird. I took her to the emergency room and was subsequently sent to an animal hospital two hours away. They're keeping her overnight and are going to do some surgery tomorrow to try and fix her up. I was just wondering what other people's experiences with prolapses have been. Naturally i'm worried sick


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=20655&highlight=prolapse
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=31445&highlight=prolapse
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=31562&highlight=prolapse

We've had a couple prolapses here on the forum. The last two threads are related, the last one is the update on the bird that had it. I hope Boo heals quickly! Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Boolove (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks. I actually read a couple of other posts as I was waiting at the vet and they made me feel a bit better. Boo seems to have a pretty serious case, but at least she's in good hands. I literally spent every dollar I had on this (college student) but as long as my baby comes home safe...


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There's more on prolapses on srtiels' website at http://www.justcockatiels.net/egg-related-problems.html 

It says "Prolapse reduction is required if the shell gland (uterus), with or without the egg, has prolapsed out of the cloaca. Prolapsed tissues are moistened and cleaned with warm, sterile saline washes. If the tissue has not dried, and is not necrotic from vascular strangulation, the egg can be removed through the vaginal opening, or through an incision in a less vascular section of the oviduct tissue. The incision is closed and the oviduct is replaced within the abdomen. If the vaginal opening can be seen the everted (turned inside out) oviduct should be reduced to its natural position by means of a topical steroid preparation containing antibiotics and dimethyl sulfoxide gel to reduce swollen tissues. The tissue is gently guided through the cloaca using gentle pressure from a lubricated swab. Repeated insertion of tissue may be required. Stay sutures can be placed in the cloaca which help prevent further prolapse while uterine tissues reduce in size. Abdominal tissue will regain structural integrity as the hen regains muscle tone and strength. "


----------

